# Almonds



## monicotti (Jun 14, 2008)

I bought a bag of raw almonds to throw on with this weekends smoke. Im gona bring them to work for my assistant, shes from India and dosent eat meat 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Poor girl 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Anyway how should I prepare them for smoking?  Ive never smoked nuts so I need a basic method, and Ill kick it up. Dont forget people from India like spicy food, Any Ideas?


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

When I smoke almonds, I do not like to put anything at all on them....but that could just be my preference. Also, I smoke at a very low temperature and bag or put them in a canning jar right after smoking. 
They seem to develope more flavor over time.

Good luck and take pics.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jun 14, 2008)

I have only done the first on with tremendous results every time. Everyone that tried them loved them. Hope this is some help to you. I also smoked a while longer.

These are the recipes everyone went crazy over. Use any kind of nuts I like almonds best. The first recipe is a big hit with everyone!

Hot and Spicy Smoked Pecans

2 tablespoons butter, melted
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1/4 teaspoon ground red pepper
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
2 cups pecan halves
1 tablespoon chili powder

Mix everything but the nuts and chilli powder in a bowl. When it's mixed well add nuts coating completely. Then add chilli powder. Put in tin foil pan and smoke for about 30 minutes. Stir them up every 10 minutes or so.

Glazed Spiced Smoked Nuts Recipe

1/3 cup sugar
1/4 unsalted butter
1/4 cup fresh orange juice (strained)
1 1/2 teaspoon salt
1 1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/4 teaspoon ground mace
1 pound unsalted mixed nuts

Cook sugar, butter, orange juice, salt, cinnamon, cayenne and mace in heavy skillet over low heat until butter melts and sugar is dissolved. Increase heat to medium. Add nuts and toss until completely coated. Spread in single layer on a lightly pamed tin foil pan. Smoke 30 minutes stirring every 10 minutes. Then cook without smoke for another 30 minutes. Move nuts to sheet of tin foil to cool. 


Hot And Spicy Smoked Cajun Nut Mix

1/4 cup Butter
1 teaspoon Salt
1 teaspoon Paprika
1 teaspoon Red cayenne pepper (or to taste)
1 teaspoon Garlic powder
1 teaspoon Black pepper
1 teaspoon Onion powder
1 teaspoon White pepper
8 ounces Walnuts
8 ounces Pecans
4 ounces almonds, Whole

In a 3 quart sauce pan, over low heat, melt butter stir in paprika, garlic, and onion powders. Stir in black pepper, white pepper, salt and red pepper. Blend well. Cook 1 to 2 minutes, stirring constantly. Remove from heat. Stir in walnuts, pecans, and almonds. Mix well to coat. Spread nuts in a tin foil pan and smoke for 15 to 20 minutes. Stir nuts occasionally. Cook without smoke until nuts are golden brown. Remove from heat and cool.
__________________


----------



## walking dude (Jun 14, 2008)

HMMMMMMMM smokey.........these look ALWFUL close to a good frend of mines recipes, who is no longer a member here

DJ Deb.....so i will give her credit



Hot and Spicy Nuts
2 tablespoons butter or margarine, melted 
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1/4 teaspoon ground red pepper
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
2 cups of your favorite nuts
1 tablespoon chili powder
Mix everything but the nuts and chili powder in a bowl. When it's mixed
well add nuts coating completely. Then add chili powder. Put in tin foil
pan and smoke for about 30 minutes. Stir them up every 10 minutes or so.

Glazed Spiced Smoked Nuts Recipe
1/3 cup sugar
1/4 unsalted butter or margarine (I prefer Blue Bonnet Margarine)
1/4 cup fresh orange juice (strained)
1 1/2 teaspoon salt
1 1/4 teaspoon cinnamon 1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/4 teaspoon ground mace 1 pound unsalted mixed nuts
Cook sugar, butter, orange juice, salt, cinnamon, cayenne and mace in
heavy skillet over low heat until butter melts and sugar is dissolved.
Increase heat to medium. Add nuts and toss until completely coated.
Spread in single layer on a tin foil pan lightly coated with a non-stick
spray. Smoke for 30 minutes stirring every 10 minutes. Then cook without
smoke for another 30 minutes. Move nuts to sheet of tin foil to cool.

Hot And Spicy Smoked Cajun Nut Mix
1/4 cup Butter or margarine (I prefer Blue Bonnet Margarine)
1 teaspoon Salt
1 teaspoon Paprika
1 teaspoon Red cayenne pepper (or to taste)
1 teaspoon Garlic powder
1 teaspoon Black pepper
1 teaspoon Onion powder
1 teaspoon White pepper
8 ounces Walnuts
8 ounces pistachios
4 ounces almonds, Whole
Again you can use any combination of nuts you chose and it will be
great!

thank you DeeJay Debbie


----------



## jcats322 (Jul 25, 2010)

Made the recipe for Hot and Spicy Almonds today, these things are awesome! I'm going to have to make a huge batch for tailgating this fall. Smoked these for about 45 minutes at 235 over hickory on my WSM 22. Thanks for the recipe, here is a pic!


----------



## squirrel (Jul 25, 2010)

Great recipes! I can't wait to try some of those. Almonds are soooo good and good for you too. Walking Dude - so why isn't your friend, DeeJay Debbie, a member here anymore?

Monicotti - did you try one of the recipes and if so, how did your friend like them?

jcats - Those look awesome!


----------



## jcats322 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks Squirrel, that was my first Q view by the way.


----------

